# Flounder limits and trout - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

With the winds slacking off mid-week, things have been very busy with trout fishing during the day and flounder gigging at night. On Tuesday-Thursday I saw the first consistent trout bite of the season, drifting with live shrimp and popping corks. Plenty of fat trout are showing up over scattered shell and mud bottom, and drifting these areas repeatedly is paying off for trout up to 23". I have only been catching 1-3 keeper trout a drift, but if you make 10 drifts through an area, you can end up with a solid box of fish. Most of the keeper trout over the last 3 days have been in the 18-22" range, a good sign of things to come after the brutal winter we had. Flounder gigging remains consistent, with limits of 15-18" fish the norm...

*Flounder Gigging:*
4/24/2014
I had the Grey B. group of three on the boat tonight. Wind was SE at 5-10 mph with a slack tide. Despite very clear water and light winds, the gigging was a little slower tonight. Fish were scattered over hard sand bottom, and we saw very few beds or any signs that the fish were moving. We gigged our 15 fish limit in 3 hours. The last fish of the night took everyone by surprise, at 22" and five pounds. That was a great way to end the trip.

*Trout Fishing:*
4/22/2014
Went scouting today for my upcoming trips the next 2 days. After making a quick stop to check out the progress at Cedar Bayou (see post on general fishing message board), I set up a drift over some mud/shell in 3 feet of water. It wasn't long before I found some aggressive trout hanging near the edge of dirty water streaks. I kept 5 trout for dinner this week between 17-23", after an hour of fishing.

4/23/2014
I had the Ron B. party of 3 on the boat today. Winds were light SE and there was plenty of "trout water" to drift today. We found most of the fish hitting near shell where there was current running, pushing bait to the surface. We ended the day with 22 trout to 20" and 2 black drum.

4/24/2014
I had David S. group of 2 on the boat today. The wind blew really hard all night before the trip, and the water was "shredded" this morning. After fishing several hours with nothing, I found one small area with green water and bait activity. We drifted this one small area for the rest of the day, catching 11 keeper trout up to 23" and 1 drum.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Friday night Double*

*4/25/2014 - Friday Night Double*
I had the Russell A. group of 4 on the boat for the early trip tonight. Winds were East at 10mph when we left the dock, but quickly picked up to 20mph SE. Tide was way low and coming in, making for dirty water on the flats. We worked hard for 5 hours to gig our 20 fish limit tonight. Most of the fish were hanging in the dirty water, making them impossible to gig in some cases.

After cleaning the first group's fish, the Mike W. group of two met me at the dock at 1am, and we headed out in 20-25mph winds. By now, the water on the flats was very dirty, and most of the fish had moved deeper after feeding most of the night. We worked hard until sunrise to gig 10 fish. The largest flounder was 23".

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*4/26/2014*
I had the Devan W. group of 4 on the boat tonight. Conditions were very windy, with South winds at 20-25mph. We struggled to find fish and clear water early in the night, but I finally got things dialed in around 11pm. Our last stop produced 16 fish in about an hour. We ended with a 20 flounder limit by midnight.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Some daytime fishing pics*

*4/28/2014*
Pics from today's daytime trip below.... Water was horrible early after the high winds last night. It greened up better in the afternoon, but too late to get a trout bite going.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------

